# Phragmipedium Hanne Popow



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2008)

The plant, that was found out to be Hanne Popow by the forum's members at the end of last year ( http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5793 ) is back again with 2 flower spikes and a first flower :

some days ago:






yesterday:





Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice flower Jean...


----------



## Elena (Oct 11, 2008)

It's really sweet!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2008)

:clap:Happy hanne!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 11, 2008)

Love it! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 11, 2008)

Lovely!!! Nice smooth colours!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice colours on that one.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2008)

... and today?

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> ... and today?
> 
> Very nice!



et voila: today! Jean


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 12, 2008)

good job


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Jean, it is very nice! But by the way the petals are waving; I'm having few questions for you; 
1) Do you know or get any idea where it comes from?
2) Did the plant is growing as a clump or they are climbing with stolons out of the pot?
3) Did it branch?
4) Can we see a picture of the growths? 

Before the recognition of the dalessandroï many plants were sold as Hanna Popow but they are now Seymour Tower (dalessandroï x schlimii) like that one. They are pretty close relatives.... 







Jean-Pierre


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Hi Jean, it is very nice! But by the way the petals are waving; I'm having few questions for you;
> 1) Do you know or get any idea where it comes from?
> 2) Did the plant is growing as a clump or they are climbing with stolons out of the pot?
> 3) Did it branch?
> ...



very interesting Jean-Pierre!

Maybe you have read my (first in this forum!) thread from dec. 07!!
I bought 2 of them in 2003 from Wubben in the Netherlands , this one as a lindenii (I do not think that I got them from M. Wubben himself!  => http://www.orchidwubben.com/ )!! Of course it was not, but as I had no lindenii to compare and still few interest in slippers, it was only last year, when the plant finally bloomed that I got this evidence!!

here a pict. of the plant to answer 2) and 4)!! Yes, climbing out of the pot!!!
A 2nd spike on the right side, the top hidden by the leaf.

But I do not think it branched at last year's bloom, and for this time it is maybe still too early!? 

The 2nd plant is just starting its spike, but from a pict. of its last (and only) flowering in 2003 the same 'waving' of the petals is visible, and the new growths also are climbing out of the pot!






Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi! Jean, I did certainly miss that post last winter....
Thanks for answering my questions; This is a very nice specimen and your plant does have more characteristic from the besseae it should be an Hanna Popow... They have some very subtle differences... But those petals make me wondering still... And I never saw any Fremont Point (Jersey x schlimii) yet to see what it look like.
Many thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

IMO, all the dalessandroi crosses have a little orangey color. Yay besseae hybrids, enjoy the fragrance also!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2009)

*update*

Here a pict. taken today: 2 spikes 4 flowers, 1 bud (more to come):

(Background left kolopakingii: 1 growth, leaf span +/- 80 cm)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of blooms. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Elena (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow, Jean, that looks wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice. I like the photo, also.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 20, 2009)

:drool::drool: FANTASTIC! That's quite the sight! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw, that's great! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## shakkai (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice blooms - that's a wonderful display! Great growing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2009)

Fantastic flowers of Hanna Popow! But your kolopakingii picture ain't quite clear!oke: Who's your photographer??


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 21, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic flowers of Hanna Popow! But your kolopakingii picture ain't quite clear!oke: Who's your photographer??



Well, I think that my macro-lens brought up a rather decent pic of the Hanne blooms with a not too disturbing background ! nevertheless, as far as I could see the kolo is starting a new leaf ! or maybe bud ! I will post a pict. of the plant in due time ! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 21, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Well, I think that my macro-lens brought up a rather decent pic of the Hanne blooms with a not too disturbing background ! nevertheless, as far as I could see the kolo is starting a new leaf ! or maybe bud ! I will post a pict. of the plant in due time ! Jean


We'll be impatiently waiting!


----------



## Berrak (Jan 22, 2009)

Jean - what a huge plant. Wonderful flowers and great pics.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 23, 2009)

This one is really exceptional. Nice work!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

Impressive show of little cuties!!!! WOW!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------

